# Difference between 2/3A cells and 123Cells??



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 28, 2007)

What is the difference between 2/3A cells and 123's botha re 3volt?

Whats the deal?

Anyone know?


----------



## mdocod (Nov 28, 2007)

if they are listed as lithium primary 2/3A cells then they are probably the same thing, but cells sold as "2/3A" size are usually NICD or NIMH cells and are a little smaller than their lithium primary cousins.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 28, 2007)

Which are better?




mdocod said:


> if they are listed as lithium primary 2/3A cells then they are probably the same thing, but cells sold as "2/3A" size are usually NICD or NIMH cells and are a little smaller than their lithium primary cousins.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 28, 2007)

whad do you want to do with them in terms of better?

If you want high voltage, low current output, go with CR123.

If you want low voltage, high current output, go with 2/3 nimh.

The nimh is safer, but self discharges over time.


----------



## MattK (Nov 28, 2007)

The short answer: If you have to ask please but only CR123A.

The longer answer, still incomplete:

2/3A is a size reference to 2/3 the size of an A cell. Batteries of this SIZE are available in a variety of chemistries.

If both are 3V it's likely that what you're comparing is BR-2/3A and a CR123A. BR-2/3A cells are not safe for high pulse discharges (flashlights) and are best used in memory backup and metering applications - do NOT buy these and think they're 'just like CR123A's,' as they're not suited for the same applications.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 30, 2007)

What would happen if I did use these in a flashlight? What if they were used for single cell lights like the E1L where the draw isn't as much?
Is there any danger possible? I don't know a lot about batteries so I don't really understand why these would not work. I just bought some and want to use em but want to be sure no problems would be possible.:thinking::sick2:








MattK said:


> The short answer: If you have to ask please but only CR123A.
> 
> The longer answer, still incomplete:
> 
> ...


----------



## mdocod (Nov 30, 2007)

post a link to what you just bought. We really have no way of knowing what type of "2/3A" cell you have purchased.


----------



## MattK (Dec 3, 2007)

I just don't know so I cannot recommend using them. I know they're good for low drain and high temps - I have no idea what happens when you discharge them beyond spec.


----------



## Dorky1 (Dec 3, 2007)

They're selling Asian market Duracell 2/3A batteries on EBay. the seller claims it works on his tactical flashlight, but fails to mention which model he uses. More info can be found here:

http://www.duracell.com/oem/primary/Lithium/lithium_manganese_over.asp

My understanding of the Duracell page is that although they're of the same size, cr123's are for high drain devices and 2/3A are for continuous operation or backup (i.e. CMOS memory backup in computers). I did not see a specific recommended discharge chart on their web page. I personally wouldn't try 2/3A batteries in a C3/P91 runtime test.  ??? I think his last auction went for 100 batteries for about $50 shipped. Anyone volunteer to try a few tests? Maybe we should send a few to Silverfox?


----------



## MattK (Dec 3, 2007)

The Duracell link above is for Lithium Manganese Dioxide (Li/MnO2) batteries which are regular CR123A's. The BR2/3A's are Poly-carbonmonofluoride - Pansonic doesn't shpw discharge info above 1-200mA: http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/battery/oem/images/pdf/Panasonic_Lithium_BR1-2AA_BR2-3A.pdf


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 3, 2007)

These are what I'm workin with. They work fine in my lights, but I haven't ran them for any extended period of time.

Any ideas?

Are these safe?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 3, 2007)

"Memory use only" seems to imply a very low drain application. What we have in our PC's to maintain memory.

Bill


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 3, 2007)

Any reason they wouldn't work for my lights?

Seem to be fine so far.........


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 3, 2007)

I would look up the pdf spec sheet for the 2/3A cell before I pushed high amps with it.

Bill


----------



## Dorky1 (Dec 3, 2007)

According to the Duracell link under the "Construction " paragraph, they make two types Lithium Manganese Dioxide batteries. One type for high drain (CR123) and one for continuous drain (2/3A). I found the spec. sheet with a discharge graph for the 2/3A cell here : 

http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/new/Li23A_US_OS.pdf

and a spec. sheet for CR123 cell here :

http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/new/Li123_US_OS.pdf

Both sheets and graphs look exactly the same except for the title at the top of the page. If you look at the discharge graphs, they only go up to 1 amp. Are they OK to use in less than 1 amp flashlights? :huh2:


----------



## mdocod (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/new/Li23A_US_OS.pdf
that's a spec sheet for some cells that duracell makes that they call lithium "2/3A" cells.

Here's a link to their "Ultra 123" cells that have the exact same specifications:
http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/new/Li123_US_OS.pdf

I think the cells are probably just badged differently for different markets.

[looks like ya beat me too it dorky]
They are both he same chemistry, same charts, It seems to me they are the same cell with a different name.


----------

